# New Dragonscale MG marble!!!!



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

*girly squeal!!!!* So last weekend I wandered (tehe) into petland and GAAAAH! They had dragonscales!!! I found this one boy I loved! Hes in a 1.5g with two plants (and soon a planters pot). Here he is 
Sorry about the head turners and the poo-ey quality of some pictures (cell phone cameras:roll
View attachment 79629

Still in petland
View attachment 79630

Checking out the snail
View attachment 79631


View attachment 79633


View attachment 79634


View attachment 79635

Checking out his new home :3
View attachment 79636

Still in the store 
View attachment 79637

So am I right hes a dragonscale AND marble AND MG.... and veiltail/plakat? 
Thanks guys!!!  
ALSO- NaMe SuGgEsTiOnS are apreciated


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

I think he's a HMPK..and if u're talking about "aquabid" terms..this one often called "fancy"..mostly "dragon" x marble mix. just my 2 cents though  *added and if u can find betta food that contains "spirulina" and krill or shrimp..try to feed him that..I think he has some yet to be "discovered" color surprise in store LOL


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice fish! Definatly a dragon scale marble bicolor pla kat, not a mustard gas.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

gorgeous fish! congrats


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

AWWWE! My boys fancy! <3 cute  and thank you you guys  but cassiacrowntails, he doesnt look all like... impressive when he flares like the fancy HMPKs on AB... that said ive only seen him flare twice  He doesnt seem all that agressive. I hope its not cause hes stressed :/ Its hard to tell if his color is faded becuse the pics I took in the petstore where in better lighting and show his color better.
I will try to pic up the food on the weekend  Would blood worms bring out color too? they are the most common here. 
Thank you you guys for all the sweet comments... im quite a suck about my fish <3
ps Ill try to get a better pic of his flare in the next couple days


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

EmmyFishyPoo said:


> AWWWE! My boys fancy! <3 cute  and thank you you guys  but cassiacrowntails, he doesnt look all like... impressive when he flares like the fancy HMPKs on AB... that said ive only seen him flare twice  He doesnt seem all that agressive. I hope its not cause hes stressed :/ Its hard to tell if his color is faded becuse the pics I took in the petstore where in better lighting and show his color better.
> I will try to pic up the food on the weekend  Would blood worms bring out color too? they are the most common here.
> Thank you you guys for all the sweet comments... im quite a suck about my fish <3
> ps Ill try to get a better pic of his flare in the next couple days


I don't think he's in his top form yet..try to flare him using mirror for about say..15 minutes daily if possible ( DON'T flare him to bigger dark color male betta if u have any ), blood worm also good. I think betta actually need various kind of food to grow to their full potential. I fed my bettas live food (mosquito larvae, tubifex worm and daphnia) and sometimes frozen bloodworm or even shrimps ( peel the "skin", dip them in boiled hot water to sterilize and put them in food processor or chop them to tiny pieces according to your fish' mouth). Am not an expert or anything, but I think if u really take care of him well..I will bet he will "outshine" most of other bettas here LOL.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

He is very, very pretty! I love the yellow color. Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

caissacrowntails said:


> I don't think he's in his top form yet..try to flare him using mirror for about say..15 minutes daily if possible ( DON'T flare him to bigger dark color male betta if u have any ), blood worm also good. I think betta actually need various kind of food to grow to their full potential. I fed my bettas live food (mosquito larvae, tubifex worm and daphnia) and sometimes frozen bloodworm or even shrimps ( peel the "skin", dip them in boiled hot water to sterilize and put them in food processor or chop them to tiny pieces according to your fish' mouth). Am not an expert or anything, but I think if u really take care of him well..I will bet he will "outshine" most of other bettas here LOL.


Thank you!  the last comment really had me coo-ing  So I will pick up the food this weekend  And the flaring for fifteen minutes thing.... Well i chase him (not literally) around with the mirror and all he does is a little shimmy sorta and pecks at his reflecton  is this bad? btw im not planning on breeding or showing him so as long as hes happy and healthy im happy


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

and thank you very very much tabbie82


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh and is there anyway to tell his age? hes quite small and very active and curious


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So you realise you are now the mom of my dream fish, right? I really want a dragon scale bi-color (blue/yellow) x marble HMPK. Since I know it exists and is alive, I am in total love with him. 

Where did you buy him? I think most large chain pet stores like petsmart and petco get theirs from USA breeders which means he might be about 4-5 months old. One lps here gets theirs shipped from Malaysia and they come in closer to a year old. SO it's more up to an experienced breeder to give you a better accurate age than me.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

his age? can't tell, but if I have to guess, I say less than a year. size can be very deceiving though. flaring is optional, it's just cause u said "he doesnt look all like... impressive when he flares like the fancy HMPKs on AB", well from the pics, looks like his fins are quite "wide" and probably his caudal is potentially capable of reaching the 180 degree spread, but it's up to you of course. All in all, I still think his color will eventually looks greater than that if u take care and feed him well


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Laki said:


> So you realise you are now the mom of my dream fish, right? I really want a dragon scale bi-color (blue/yellow) x marble HMPK. Since I know it exists and is alive, I am in total love with him.
> 
> Where did you buy him? I think most large chain pet stores like petsmart and petco get theirs from USA breeders which means he might be about 4-5 months old. One lps here gets theirs shipped from Malaysia and they come in closer to a year old. SO it's more up to an experienced breeder to give you a better accurate age than me.


I bought him at our local petland. And thank you. If I ever decided to breed I could probably sell you a baby


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

caissacrowntails said:


> his age? can't tell, but if I have to guess, I say less than a year. size can be very deceiving though. flaring is optional, it's just cause u said "he doesnt look all like... impressive when he flares like the fancy HMPKs on AB", well from the pics, looks like his fins are quite "wide" and probably his caudal is potentially capable of reaching the 180 degree spread, but it's up to you of course. All in all, I still think his color will eventually looks greater than that if u take care and feed him well


Okay so I held a mirror to him again today. He wiggled a lot more and flare his tail a lot and his gills a little  so would he be good breeding quality if I ever decided to breed him? Thank you btw


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

So I just got home and checked on him. His colors have returned like they were in the petstore and immediatly he swam over to greet me. I held a mirror to him again for a few seconds and he looks at it and pecks himself and wiggles but still no flare... is this because he could be stressed? or is he just not the aggressive flaring type? hmmm


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Okay so this is sorta my brag thread so I figured id post some new pics for those who are interested  
View attachment 79790


View attachment 79791


View attachment 79792


View attachment 79793

Sorry the pics arnt great...i was fiddling around with my phone camera 
Also he looks super dull in these pics (His colors really pop in person)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know. If his tank is warm and he is eating fine I wouldn't be concerned but generally when a fish returns to the colors they were in the petstore, it means they are gone pale which is a bad thing. Did you mean pale?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The only way to truly know their age is to dissect the ear bone.


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

No I mean he was super bright and his blue really popped in his little bowl in the petstore. This petstore generally takes good care of their fish so im thinking he was pretty content (as content he can be in a tiny cup) But then when i moved him he got really pale and now hes back to his normal colors.


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> The only way to truly know their age is to dissect the ear bone.


ahhh i see. Well i wont be doing that at all


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

OH so opposite effect- he got a little spooked in his new tank with you but is back to normal!! That's great! He is looking good


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you  Im such a suker for him I all most feel like im ignoring Lewi...  Heres a picture of that little dude <3
View attachment 79795

What a grumpy gills :3


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

EmmyFishyPoo said:


> Okay so I held a mirror to him again today. He wiggled a lot more and flare his tail a lot and his gills a little  so would he be good breeding quality if I ever decided to breed him? Thank you btw


I personally like his colors and overall form, so if u decide to breed him and can find a marble or "dragon" HMPK female, I think you can have some nice offsprings


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I will consider it in the future  Mom said I need to get a job to afford a breeding tank/supplies and another room to keep the tanks  Is there a specific age that you should not breed a betta (cause he is too old)?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Gosh he is gorgeous!! He would definitely be considered a fancy marble! And watch out, marbling is unpredictable, I bet he's going to turn all sorts of interesting colors! I just love him!! 

As for the flaring, some bettas just aren't all that aggressive and never really flare, he also may just need some time to settle into his new home and feel like its his territory and he needs to defend it! 

And when it comes to breeding age most breeders won't breed fish that are over a year old. Though some have without any problems.


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

MoonShadow said:


> Gosh he is gorgeous!! He would definitely be considered a fancy marble! And watch out, marbling is unpredictable, I bet he's going to turn all sorts of interesting colors! I just love him!!
> 
> As for the flaring, some bettas just aren't all that aggressive and never really flare, he also may just need some time to settle into his new home and feel like its his territory and he needs to defend it!
> 
> And when it comes to breeding age most breeders won't breed fish that are over a year old. Though some have without any problems.


 Thank you very very much  Im wondering how hes gonna change over the next while. I will keep updating on here with pictures if he does change more


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

EmmyFishyPoo said:


> Well I will consider it in the future  Mom said I need to get a job to afford a breeding tank/supplies and another room to keep the tanks  Is there a specific age that you should not breed a betta (cause he is too old)?


Well it's kinda hard to tell cos I think it's different for each betta, some are more "productive" than the other, plus we dunno his exact age, but as far as I know PKs are more productive and have longer "breeding age" than CTs or HMs or VTs , since they don't have to carry all those large finnage ( take a look at a very large HM or VT, most can't barely swim "properly" ). What I use to do when deciding whether a male is still "breed-able" or not, is observing his tank for bubble nest and how he moves, if he still produces large bubble nest and still move around with ease ( not "dragging" his tail ), usually he's still up to the task.


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Ah I see  Thank you.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

EmmyFishyPoo said:


> Ah I see  Thank you.


you're welcome, emmy


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Done worry about ate, worry about energy and health.


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## AkaRyu (Feb 23, 2013)

He looks wonderful  Hopefully he'll be a gorgeous marble!


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi again! So I bought some more fish food. This is Omega One betta buffet:

View attachment 80230

(These are flakes)

And my previous food, Xtreame aquatic food(Bought a few weeks ago):

View attachment 80231

(These are pellets)

So I am wondering If these are good for Peck and Lewi? Anyone have any bad experiances with either foods? :-?

Thanks! :-D


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Well nevermind about the Omega One. Neither of my fish like it -.-


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

well..that's one of the downside about pellets/flakes..not all bettas like it. I've tried various brands before...some they like, some don't. and still, they prefer live foods over any brands LOL


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Yea. Im planning on hatching some brine shrimp in the upcoming weeks


----------

